# Protagonista maschile cercasi



## Horny (23 Aprile 2016)

Sto lavorando alla trama per un racconto, 
Con scarsi risultati per ora......
comunque uno dei problemi e' che emergono parecchie 
figure femminili forti, ma manca un vero protagonista maschile.
io lo immagino tipo un innominato ma senza pentimento.
ma non riesco a definirlo bene, non mi soddisfa.
Nella storia lui punta al successo in maniera spietata.
finche non incontra un intoppo.
alla fine, credo, avrà un confronto con un altro personaggio,
e qui si leva la maschera. Grazie a questo altro personaggio
non pagherà il suo errore.
quindi mi aiutate a costruire il personaggio?
vi prego non prendetemi in giro.....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2016)

Uno stronzo?
C'è solo l'imbarazzo della scelta per trovare ispirazione nella realtà.
Bellissimo il personaggio de Le due città di Mario Soldati.


----------



## Horny (23 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno stronzo?
> C'è solo l'imbarazzo della scelta per trovare ispirazione nella realtà.
> Bellissimo il personaggio de Le due città di Mario Soldati.


Non l'ho letto.  Grazie. Mi documento.
nella realtà mi pare pieno di stronzetti, e non riesco a dare 
consistenza al personaggio.
innanzitutto voglio sia molto intelligente.
e deve avere una sua etica.


----------



## Horny (23 Aprile 2016)

Ho letto la trama brunetta, devo comprare il libro.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Ho letto la trama brunetta, devo comprare il libro.


E' uno stronzo che ti prende.


----------



## Horny (23 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' uno stronzo che ti prende.


tra poco esco e lo compro.
si ti deve prendere, esatto.
difficile.
non so ancora se sia un banchiere o un medico
nel frattempo mi concentro sulle donne


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2016)

Prendo nota del libro.  Sembra bello.


----------



## Horny (23 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Prendo nota del libro.  Sembra bello.


Ma si può scaricare da internet?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2016)

Non so. È vecchio. Ormai si fatica a trovare Cassola in libreria.


----------



## Horny (23 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so. È vecchio. Ormai si fatica a trovare Cassola in libreria.


Domani vado.
quando affianchi perplesso?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Domani vado.
> quando affianchi perplesso?


 in cosa?


----------



## Horny (24 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> in cosa?


Nella gestione del forum  Naturalmente.
pero smettila di far scappare gli utenti :carneval:
Che qui mi serviva un pare anche da yul


----------



## Ecate (24 Aprile 2016)

Il personaggio maschile che mi è rimasto più impresso in assoluto è il protagonista di un romanzo che ho letto da ragazzina ... Si chiamava Angeli Neri, di Mauriac. Tremendamente kitsch, ma probabilmente mi ha colpito tanto perché in quel romanzo veniva rappresentato in modo quasi caricaturale un mondo che non mi apparteneva ma con il quale piano piano stavo entrando in contatto, senza accorgermene


----------



## Falcor (24 Aprile 2016)

Questo topic è un invito a nozze per me, se posso aiutarti lo farei ben volentieri


----------



## Horny (24 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Questo topic è un invito a nozze per me, se posso aiutarti lo farei ben volentieri


E ma certo!!!!
 Grazie.


----------



## Horny (24 Aprile 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Il personaggio maschile che mi è rimasto più impresso in assoluto è il protagonista di un romanzo che ho letto da ragazzina ... Si chiamava Angeli Neri, di Mauriac. Tremendamente kitsch, ma probabilmente mi ha colpito tanto perché in quel romanzo veniva rappresentato in modo quasi caricaturale un mondo che non mi apparteneva ma con il quale piano piano stavo entrando in contatto, senza accorgermene


Sono una imbranata, ho provato a scaricarlo da internet ma non riesco.


----------



## Ecate (24 Aprile 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Sono una imbranata, ho provato a scaricarlo da internet ma non riesco.


Horny non so se ne vale la pena ...
a me aveva impressionato molto perché era molto incentrato sul pentimento e sulla redenzione
un po' tipo Estrella o Andrea Celeste in salsa maschile


----------



## Horny (24 Aprile 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Horny non so se ne vale la pena ...
> a me aveva impressionato molto perché era molto incentrato sul pentimento e sulla redenzione
> un po' tipo Estrella o Andrea Celeste in salsa maschile


Non ti dico il casino che ho combinato :mrgreen:
Però non si pente quello che immagino io.
pero' non riesco assolutamente a procedere.


----------

